# ***TWO RIVERS***



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

Finally! Took a couple hours off work tommorrow and plan to be picken at my favorite spot again Two Rivers State Park. I plan on picken several pounds so shroomking if you are tired of waiting let me know i might give you some. THEY ARE ALL OVER


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Right on shroomwinkle!!


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

pulling up a chair on this one Bro,,, i left that park for you the last 2 yrs and will again this year, i wish you the best and one of these years well have to meet and hunt,, may you be the one to pull the most pounds out of that hole...
TTO...


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

TTO I get the same response from you every year, but this year i have a smart phone so if im smart and sober enough you will get pictures guarantee 5 lbs. personally feeling 10+ lbs the ground is erupting as I type. can't you feel that.


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

shroomking give me your phone# next 5 min and you can come with if not going to bed


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

Yo Dood what happen to you... You loose that Wifi in the woods and found a better connection,,, Cruzing the same wave lenght Bro, see ya out there...


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Hey shroomwinkle. Did u leave any? I need a partner. Anyone free tomorrow? 4/26


----------



## jammen (Mar 31, 2013)

I wasn't fond of Two Rivers. Nothing but scrub and brambles.


----------

